# Las Matasones VI the great 8 and more



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

the video starts off hunting a great 8 point that another hunter had previously seen. beast!

same place in brooks country, a nice tough boar hog shows up, and the SABO puts him down.

my darling bride also got some time in the field and had a pretty exciting axis hunt. those things are pretty hard to judge. we figured he was marginally a shooter and finally popped him. the thing ended up going 32"!

last but not lease, probably my favorite shot of the season, i drilled a doe as she was in the act of stomping and fixing to snort! love it


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntnfish said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing


glad you liked


----------



## hunterbabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats to your wife on the axis! I am going on a bowhunt for an axis in June in Rocksprings. Looks like they are tough critters. Nice video footage on all the hunts. Thanks for sharing


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

hunterbabe said:


> Congrats to your wife on the axis! I am going on a bowhunt for an axis in June in Rocksprings. Looks like they are tough critters. Nice video footage on all the hunts. Thanks for sharing


she was pretty pumped! i was pretty pumped for her, the more hunting she does the better.


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice video, great shot placement!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to your wife on the axis! Great video footage, thanks for sharing!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i mentioned to the wife that i wanted to go bowhunt for a nice axis buck. she says "why? you can't get as big as mine and we don't need two mounts". not sure i agree with her logic.


----------

